# Is a Vizsla right for me and my family?



## elefkowitz (Feb 21, 2014)

Greetings Vizsla world! I've been reading some of the forums on here and I'm very excited to get your thoughts/feedback on this very important topic -- nobody else could possibly answer my questions as well as you folks.

My family and I (me, wife, 3 kids ages 9, 6, 3) have decided to bring a new pet into our home. We live in Scripps Ranch (San Diego) in a mature, gated community that also supports many other dogs on our street. We have a good-sized yard and a side yard designed for a dog (previous owners). This will be our first dog, though my wife grew up with dogs her entire life and her parents still have 2 large Labradors. These grandparents are very close by and the kids spent 2-3 days/week there and socialize just fine with their dogs.

At this time, we want to rescue a dog in need. We do not want a puppy, but hope to adopt a 2-3 year/old dog who will become part of the family and be with us as the kids grow up. We are busy people and the kids are on-the-go, but my wife and I both run 3-5 miles/day and she is a work-from-home professional who is generally in/out on weekdays. We are looking for a moderate-to-active pet, not a couch potato and not an olympic athlete.

So, with that background, my primary question is: *Are we an appropriate family for a Vizla?*

If the answer is yes, I need some help finding opportunities to find the right Vizsla. I contacted a few local Socal rescue organizations; one of them is very concerned that my kids are too young and we wouldn't be a good fit for their dogs, the other hasn't responded yet.

Thank you, in advance, for your thoughtful responses and advice. We want to make the best decision for both our family AND any dog we bring into our home. The match on breed and personality is critical to the long term success of the new relationship.

I look forward to your comments. If you have specific leads on an available, suitable Vizsla, please message me directly - [email protected] Thanks


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5022.0.html

check out this thread all the way through and the related articles.

There are many Vizsla owners in the San Diego area. Maybe a walk and talk with some of them.

My first impulse: No, not as a first dog with three small children.

Do LOTS of research and not just on this forum or the internet but in person with owners, at field trials, at dog shows.

Take at least ONE FULL YEAR.

If after all that a Vizsla is still THE DOG for your family, you'll know.

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey elefkowitz,

Welcome to you and your family to the forum.

What are you waiting for, go and give your rescue a second chance of a great family life 

It's people and families like yours that I admire so much in giving these pups a second chance of a great life experience. 

Do your research and choose wisely, the forum will help you greatly.

Good luck in your search,

Hobbsy


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the Forums! 

I applaud the fact that you are looking for a rescue dog. The 2-3 year age range should work well for your family. I'm sure you've found that Vizslas can be extremely high energy at any age and can be too much for small children. Also, they just want to be with their family. If you are on the go constantly, and the activities are not dog friendly, A Vizsla may not be the right dog for you. I do not mean to discourage you because we love our Vizsla and think everyone should experience that, however, most Vizslas are very high energy. 

With that said, we have two labs as well and one of those is higher energy than our Vizsla. I think it is the fact that she is red.  

Good luck in your search!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome! 

I live in San Diego so you are more than welcome to come for a walk with us and see our boys in action. 

If you would like to PM me, I can give you information to my breeder. She runs a Vizsla rescue and she can help you determine if a Vizsla is right for your family.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Perfect MilesMom. Hope that "elefkowitz" takes you up on that offer. No better way then to see them in action.

RBD


----------



## elefkowitz (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the great feedback so far - I'll PM MilesMom too. 

We used to house sit for a Vizsla when my wife and I were younger and lived in LA (sans kids), so we are familiar with the breed and have spent time with other Vizslas. But, just as many of you are suggesting, I want to make the right choice of breed.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

eLe - you are almost perfect 4 a V ( yes U R ) - remember this -as a Grandfather - I can hand the grand children back 2 my sons - The V lives the rest of his life with ME - just a thought - LOL


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello elefkowitz, 
Check out "red dog ranch Vizsla" Facebook page, they are in Ramona Ca and Dawn often has young V's being rehomed/rescued. I just saw 2 Wirey V boys, looking for a home together. Once you have one, most folks need two anyway :


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

IMHO, I would be hesitant with such young children and getting a Vizsla as a first family dog. They are not moderate to active, but extremely active, high energy family members. They love to jump. I would hate for your young children to get knocked down and either the dog or child get hurt. Young children and/or newly homed rescues may be scared after such an incident which could result in other issues. Vizslas can sometimes be nippy/bitey as well. These are all issues when raising a V from a pup, let alone a rescue with a possibly unknown background. I would suggest being very selective getting a rescue dog. The rescue organization should be a great help in matching you with the right V for your situation (if not find another rescue), but often the rescue Vs still need training. Are you willing to commit to additional training or hiring a professional dog trainer if needed?

You mentioned you are busy people which also is a concern. Vs need and want to be with their family, even when you perhaps don't have the time or don't want to be bothered because you had a rough day or too many kids activities after work. They are called velcro dogs for a reason. PLEASE believe me, I'm not trying be discouraging, but I would hate to see anyone get a V and have to return him to rescue again. That would be hard on the V and your family. It is from all of these issues and more that Vs often end up in rescue. Perhaps you might consider fostering with the option to adopt? 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

My partner wanted for me to wait till I was on maternity leave then get a puppy. I wanted to get it (actually I wanted to get a rescue but I lost that one), then spend two years training it, then go on maternity leave at some point!

I have to say THANK GOD I won that particular discussion.

Morris is calm (for a vizsla) and loving and sweet and then the next second he's bouncing off the sofa, headbutting me in the face he's so happy to see me and scraping him claws down my leg whilst playing with his ball just because it's next to me.

One day I hope a little human will be introduced to our pack, but thank goodness for now all my spare time can be used playing with and training Morris.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

One other thing to consider is that it's not only a physical exercise requirement in terms of time with the V. They also require a lot of mental stimulation and engagement.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> One other thing to consider is that it's not only a physical exercise requirement in terms of time with the V. They also require a lot of mental stimulation and engagement.


So true. I am blessed to be able to work from home, so Ruby never gets crated and is rarely alone for more than a couple hours. She is awake all day, following me around and exploring our house, backyard, etc. I do a lot of mini training sessions with her throughout the day and she gets talked to more than I'd like to admit! Hah. Because of all the mental stimulation that she receives she doesn't require a ton of exercise. I know this is likely the exception and not the norm, as she is a very calm and mellow Vizsla compared to most.


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

You could give a vizsla a wonderful life. I personally think they need time and compassion at least as much as an athletic owner - they do all the running with or without you. My girl is a perfectly well mannered animal who epitomises joy. Her life is full of swimming, playing and socialising and she has brought so much happiness to us.

If and when you do start to search for a vizsla who needs a chance of a good life you will also have the time to find one that is well adjusted and who will become a trusted member of your family. For many, the only thing 'wrong' with them is lack of time and input.

I wish you luck with finding the right dog - vizsla or other


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

Think about how often you will be home after work If your kids are going to be busy with sports or other activities, your V might be very upset to be left home a lot. My V does not like us to be gone in the evening, so I make sure that someone will be home with him if I have something in the evening. They really need to be with people as much as possible. Also, they are exuberant and energetic. We got our V when my son was 10 and even at that age, there are still many times that the dog's strength and energy are too much for a 10 year old. I'd be careful with your little ones.

That being said....we love our V


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

If you really are going to adopt an older dog, my personal opinion is that an older Vizsla may be okay. We have a 3-year old V and a toddler - not ideal, and based on my experience I wouldn't recommend a Vizsla puppy for anybody with small children. But sounds like your kids are a little older, and if you get an older Viszla with the right personality, I think it would work. But I would suggest really finding out about the particular dog, especially whether there have been any shyness/fear aggression issues. Also, some Vizsla's are less rambunctious than others, and you could potentially find a relatively "calm" Vizsla (we have one...but notice "calm" in quotations!). 

That being said, I would describe V's as Olympic athletes in the dog world, so if what you said about that is true, then it wouldn't be a good fit. My husband will take ours on a 5 mile run, and he'll get home and still do laps around the house. Labs are wonderful dogs too, very patient with kids, and there's a lot of very sweet and friendly labs in shelters that need loving homes!

Good for you for doing research and for looking to adopt!


----------

